

An Example Of How Government Doesn't Get Seed Funding - comatose_kid
http://www.ottawabusinessjournal.com/291900963842686.php

======
comatose_kid
"But the program also requires companies to create or retain at least 100
high-value jobs, defined as above the median industrial wage in fields such as
design or engineering, or invest at least $25 million over five years, and
it's here where some Ottawa firms get skeptical. "

How exceedingly stupid. The government is focused on how many jobs their fund
might create, instead of looking at the potential of the team/idea. And of
course, it favors large established companies.

Every time I think about moving back to Ottawa, I read something like this and
don't feel as bad about the high cost of living in the Bay Area....

